# My ADA Style Cabinet with Plexiglass Door



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I built my first stand over the weekend and here is how it came out. I used HD 1/2" hardwood Sandeply. I made a 1x3" frame and used 1x4" as the brace/legs which was notched 3/4" for the frame. I used MinWax Wood Conditioner and MinWax New Satin Black PolyShades. I used 000 Steel Wool to sand the stain. I also am using a 1/4" plexiglass as a door with basic hinges until I can find something better and I used a magnetic pop-latch. The reason I made a plexiglass door is so that I can see my new G3 Filter and my CO2 tank that I paid a lot of money for so why hide it. I am also thinking about using an LED color changing light to create some type of mood for inside the cabinet. This is my first build so be easy on me. I followed many threads in this website and learn a lot. I highly recommend everyone to build their own stand. It give you great satisfaction during and after the build. Everyone should try it if you are capable, at least try. Here are some pics. I am not going to describe in detail so if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Completed the door. Thinking about making a 2" black boarder around the glass to hide the hinges and latch. What do you think?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Picture of the tools I used and that you need to assist in your build. Notice the tool box full of tools as well, lol.....


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

looks epic, the border is a damn good idea =p


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> looks epic, the border is a damn good idea =p


Thank you. I going all out on this one, well as much as my wallet can afford, lol.

Oh yea you think thats a good idea, cool. I was also thinking about just removing the hinges and just add another magnetic pop-latch on the upper right side so I can just remove the whole door rather then having to open it. What you think about that?

I just made a thread for the build called The Build - ADA 60P Style -Custom 35" stand. Make sure you use that one because I accidently made two thread.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

What's up with the swastika?


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

The swastika looks like its on the tv


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Pretty cool. Have you thought about using some 50% tint or something? Maybe even like 70%. Then you could see everything but it would match the black. It could look cool where you can't really see anything just looking but put a light in when you want to show off.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Storm said:


> What's up with the swastika?


Yea sorry about that. I was watching the Military Channel when I took that picture and they were doing a documentary on Hitler's Body Guards. I hope it doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Pretty cool. Have you thought about using some 50% tint or something? Maybe even like 70%. Then you could see everything but it would match the black. It could look cool where you can't really see anything just looking but put a light in when you want to show off.


Thank you. Yea I thought about doing that but I thought it might take away from what I am going to do. Especially with the LEDs changing colors I think it will make the colors look more dull, no?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am actually spray painted a 2" boarder around the whole glass now. I just did the first coat. I am doing this to eliminate the silver hinges and pop-latch. I will post pics when done.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok I did the 2" frame boarder with 2 coats of leftover flat black spray paint and 3 coats of acrylic clear coat spray. It is hard to notice in darker pictures but it is noticeable in person and it makes the stand look more uniform. I am happy. I can always tint the middle if necessary. What do you guys think? Feel free to comment.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Very nice work, when you get tired of planted tanks, you can probably put a keg in there too! Ok, maybe a pony.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

reybie said:


> Very nice work, when you get tired of planted tanks, you can probably put a keg in there too! Ok, maybe a pony.


I rather hav a keg in there. No, its not that big in there. Only about 20" wide and 13" deep.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

In its final location:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks nice. Very similar to the ADAesque stand my father in law and I made for my 60-p. You can see it in the journal in my sig for that tank.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

bsmith said:


> Looks nice. Very similar to the ADAesque stand my father in law and I made for my 60-p. You can see it in the journal in my sig for that tank.


Hey thank you very much. It is funny that you should say that because I have seen you stand many times over and I actually got my inspiration from the stand you and your FIL built. I just wanted to clear door so I can see my money, meaning the G3 and CO2, basically the guts of the aquarium. Thanks a lot for the inspiration. I almost got the 2217 as well but decided on the prettier G3.

Where did you get those foreground plants that are on the left side of the tank with the pointy thin leaves?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks that is good to know. 

The plant is called trithuria sp. And I think I originally got it from a member mrkookm about 4 years ago. I have been keeping it ever since and have sold it to many people but I really don't know of anyone else that keeps it like I do.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

nice setup!!! stands look nice!! can you take a picture of the ADA sticker? is that the new sticker design?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

New idea and very attractive. Very well done as well. Now just the tank needs to fill in.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

bsmith said:


> Thanks that is good to know.
> 
> The plant is called trithuria sp. And I think I originally got it from a member mrkookm about 4 years ago. I have been keeping it ever since and have sold it to many people but I really don't know of anyone else that keeps it like I do.


Oh ok kool. I just bought some plants from some members here so I should get them by Friday or Saturday. I will be very busy this weekend. :icon_smil


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

malaybiswas said:


> New idea and very attractive. Very well done as well. Now just the tank needs to fill in.


Thanks a lot. I will be I think Friday or Saturday even though I have a lot of school work, oh well. :hihi:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

chris.rivera3 said:


> nice setup!!! stands look nice!! can you take a picture of the ADA sticker? is that the new sticker design?


Sure. Here you go. I think its the new design.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey if you guys want to follow my journal thread click here.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/147370-build-ada-60p-style-custom-35-a.html


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Very professional, good job.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

bsmith said:


> Very professional, good job.


Thank you. Sell me some of those Trithura Sp. plants I want.:hihi:


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

man that's one PRICEY filter..Does it cook for you to?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> man that's one PRICEY filter..Does it cook for you to?


Lol, I wish. Yea it is a great filter and nice and quiet. Easy to maintain as well. I am glad I bought it.


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

.. thats freaking awesome! lol and here I am wondering how the hell I'm going to make a hanger for my lamp. good job!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. A good ole hook from HD should work.


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like your door opens on the wrong side


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

Agh I with I had the room to build something like this


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

How long did the whole thing take to make if one were to devote an entire day to this project?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pen3 said:


> Looks like your door opens on the wrong side


Why do you say that?



Jeromeit said:


> Agh I with I had the room to build something like this


I am sure you can make the room if you really wanted to. :icon_wink



FlyingHellFish said:


> How long did the whole thing take to make if one were to devote an entire day to this project?


Well it was my first build and I started Friday night after work and finished sometime on Saturday since I had to go and buy new wood cause I cut some wrong. The plexiglass door was a PIA and took a few hours to shape and make perfect not to mention painting the border. I advise using wood glue prior to screwing each piece to avoid any squeaking. Finished product came out like a tank. So if you have some skills and all the proper tools I showed in the picture it should be good weekend project or maybe even a full day if you start early and make no mistakes.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a recent pic 6 months after the build:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

i never seen a single door stand open to the right


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pen3 said:


> i never seen a single door stand open to the right


Ohh. I like to be different.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

SWEET stand.. i have stolen a few pointers for when i build one

i really like the clear door. a designi just now decided to incorporate


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> SWEET stand.. i have stolen a few pointers for when i build one
> 
> i really like the clear door. a designi just now decided to incorporate


Hey thank you very much I appreciate the compliments and flattered that you stole a few pointers as well as my clear door design. I love the way it looks when the LED lights are on at night changing colors slowly.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/AKNHTbldkPM


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Great looking that tank, cabinet, filter!

And I'm glad to know you're are not a Neo-Nazi.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Great looking that tank, cabinet, filter!
> 
> And I'm glad to know you're are not a Neo-Nazi.


Lol... no I am not and thank you for the compliments. Bad timing when I took that pic, lol


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Still standing one year later


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

Why don't you crop picture so you don't have to worry about if offending anyone? I can promise you it is offensive and totally unnecessary.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Mostlydave said:


> Why don't you crop picture so you don't have to worry about if offending anyone? I can promise you it is offensive and totally unnecessary.


Why dont you just chillax? Its not like he did it on purpose, and he already explained that...MONTHS ago.

On a better note...great stand and tank man! looks great...!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> Why don't you crop picture so you don't have to worry about if offending anyone? I can promise you it is offensive and totally unnecessary.


Offensive. What in the world are you referring to about being offensive and unnecessary???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

VisionQuest28 said:


> Why dont you just chillax? Its not like he did it on purpose, and he already explained that...MONTHS ago.
> 
> On a better note...great stand and tank man! looks great...!


Hey thank you. Ohhh now i know what he is talking about. OMG I didnt know it was such a big deal still and yea your right i did explain it months ago. I gess ima have to crop it one of these days. Gheesh... Thank for the compliment ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

You explained when painting the border for the plexiglass you used black paint and a clear gloss. I then assume you painted this on the outside because of the gloss, why didnt you paint the black on the inside? This will give you a perfect finish without the need to put gloss on it and the outside glass will be even.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

VisionQuest28 said:


> Why dont you just chillax? Its not like he did it on purpose, and he already explained that...MONTHS ago.
> 
> On a better note...great stand and tank man! looks great...!


I am chilled, I calmly and politely let the OP know that the picture is offensive, I understand he is claiming it was an accident but you can't tell me he didn't look at that picture before posting and the bright red nazi flag didn't stick out. 

If it really was an accident then crop or remove the picture.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

Uptown193 said:


> Hey thank you. Ohhh now i know what he is talking about. OMG I didnt know it was such a big deal still and yea your right i did explain it months ago. I gess ima have to crop it one of these days. Gheesh... Thank for the compliment ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a big deal, it's still just as extremely offensive today as it was months ago. I don't really see how you accidentally posted a picture with out noticing a bright red nazi flag.

Why don't you just remove or crop the picture since it is offensive?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

concepts88 said:


> You explained when painting the border for the plexiglass you used black paint and a clear gloss. I then assume you painted this on the outside because of the gloss, why didnt you paint the black on the inside? This will give you a perfect finish without the need to put gloss on it and the outside glass will be even.


I did paint it on the inside of the glass and the glass is flat on the outside. But your right, it would look glossy without the gloss over it from the outside but I just wanted a protectant on the inside area and when the door is open it would look glossy as well. .


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> I am chilled, I calmly and politely let the OP know that the picture is offensive, I understand he is claiming it was an accident but you can't tell me he didn't look at that picture before posting and the bright red nazi flag didn't stick out.
> 
> If it really was an accident then crop or remove the picture.


I did notice it but I was only watching the military channel and they were talking about Hitler. Bad timing when pic was taken. Sorry if anyone is offended. :icon_redf


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> It is a big deal, it's still just as extremely offensive today as it was months ago. I don't really see how you accidentally posted a picture with out noticing a bright red nazi flag.
> 
> Why don't you just remove or crop the picture since it is offensive?


Holy smokes..... ok I will crop it. I did notice it just didn't think it was a big deal. your the only one bringing it up and the Mods never asked me to remove it. But when I have a chance I will. Gheesh....


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

That stand is awesome ! I love the LED lighting up the equipment. It does give you an excuse to keep it tidy !


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> That stand is awesome ! I love the LED lighting up the equipment. It does give you an excuse to keep it tidy !


Hey. Thanks a lot for the compliment. Yes it does give me an excuse to keep it tidy. The LEDs also change colors. I sure do keep it tidy. Always. Here is a link to my person build/scape journal, in case you or anyone else here never seen it before.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Uptown193 said:


> Holy smokes..... ok I will crop it. I did notice it just didn't think it was a big deal. your the only one bringing it up and the Mods never asked me to remove it. But when I have a chance I will. Gheesh....


I think he should file a formal complaint with the history channel also.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

My wife is hindu, and the swatstika in her religon is a symbol for good luck. I have them in my house. 
The symbol is not offensive, what it means to you is offensive.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1. Seriously get over it. If you don't like it go read another thread.

He's already went out of his way and stated that he will remove it when he gets time. Seems like a nice guy to me.


----------



## Evilgrin (Oct 2, 2012)

I like what you did with the stand very clean and the color changing Led's are a nice touch.

as for the photo police go find something else to do the question was asked and answered get over it and move on go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> +1. Seriously get over it. If you don't like it go read another thread.
> 
> He's already went out of his way and stated that he will remove it when he gets time. Seems like a nice guy to me.


No one is saying he's not a nice guy, he posted an offensive image in clear violation of the forum rules:

*You agree to NOT use the Service to:*
1. upload, post, email, link, Private Message, transmit or otherwise make available any Content that is unlawful, harmful, threatening, abusive, harassing, tortuous, defamatory, vulgar, obscene, libelous, invasive of another's privacy, hateful, or racially, ethnically or otherwise objectionable;​Just because it's been there for months doesn't make it ok, I really don't understand why I'm the one getting bashed here, I open up a stand building thread and there's a blatant red black and white nazi flag in one of the pictures. I'm sure it was an accident but I politely asked him to crop the picture and remove it. 

Going out of his way would have been voluntarily cropping or removing the offensive picture when someone politely asks, If he had time to post in the tread he could have easily fixed the picture.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

dprais1 said:


> My wife is hindu, and the swatstika in her religon is a symbol for good luck. I have them in my house.
> The symbol is not offensive, what it means to you is offensive.


This was a red black and white flag, not a Hindu symbol and it was definitely offensive.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> This was a red black and white flag, not a Hindu symbol and it was definitely offensive.


I don't mean to be inflammatory but how do you cope with passing the history section in bookstores?


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I cant believe there are trolls in a plant fish forum.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

How do you deal with the Buddha symbols? Just curious...

http://www.porchlight.ca/~blackdog/swastika.htm


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

concepts88 said:


> I cant believe there are trolls in a plant fish forum.


Internet algae.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

Rainer said:


> I don't mean to be inflammatory but how do you cope with passing the history section in bookstores?


If that wasn't meant to be inflammatory what was it supposed to be?

You have to realize there's a huge difference between the history channel, history section of a bookstore and an internet forum, where the OP posted a picture he knew was inappropriate

It blows my mind how someone posts a truly offensive picture in an inappropriate place against the rules and I'm the on everyone is complaining about.

I'm done talking about it now, the picture was fixed so there's no further need for discussion.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> If that wasn't meant to be inflammatory what was it supposed to be?
> 
> You have to realize there's a huge difference between the history channel, history section of a bookstore and an internet forum, where the OP posted a picture he knew was inappropriate


It would depend on intent. My shelves are filled with 20th century history books, many of which have covers depicting the rising sun, the swastika, the hammer & sickle, etc. It hadn't occurred to me that someone could be offended by pictures of my nano being set up with them in the background.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

Rainer said:


> It would depend on intent. My shelves are filled with 20th century history books, many of which have covers depicting the rising sun, the swastika, the hammer & sickle, etc. It hadn't occurred to me that someone could be offended by pictures of my nano being set up with them in the background.


Did you see the picture? 

This was a very dark picture with a large bright red nazi flag right next to the stand build pictures. I can understand it was a TV in the background and unfortunate timing of the picture but why post it like that?

I don't see how this makes me a troll, I politely asked the OP to remove the offensive, against the rules picture from the thread, and now I'm getting bashed for it


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

All I want to add is that I liked this thread, and the pictures. I would consider this thread to be useful when I upgrade my tank to an ADA tank, and I would use this thread and all of the pictures as a blueprint and reference. Thank you OP


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

concepts88 said:


> All I want to add is that I liked this thread, and the pictures. I would consider this thread to be useful when I upgrade my tank to an ADA tank, and I would use this thread and all of the pictures as a blueprint and reference. Thank you OP


I'd like to know from you how this makes me a troll, I politely asked the OP to remove the offensive, against the rules picture from the thread, and now I'm getting bashed for it, mainly by you


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> Did you see the picture?
> 
> This was a very dark picture with a large bright red nazi flag right next to the stand build pictures. I can understand it was a TV in the background and unfortunate timing of the picture but why post it like that?
> 
> I don't see how this makes me a troll, I politely asked the OP to remove the offensive, against the rules picture from the thread, and now I'm getting bashed for it


I didn't see it until the third time through, when I looked specifically to see what the fuss was about.

I didn't call you a troll, by the way. I'm curious why an apparently incidental image upsets you but not that same image when used in a commercial environment. Both lack hostile intent; one is actually used in the pursuit of profit, but not the one you find objectionable.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

dprais1 said:


> My wife is hindu, and the swatstika in her religon is a symbol for good luck. I have them in my house.
> The symbol is not offensive, what it means to you is offensive.


That is interesting, I did not know that a swatstika was a symbol of good luck for hindu people. I don't think I learned that in my college days. Thanks. Well I already removed it. People always have to complain about something in this world. :icon_roll


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> +1. Seriously get over it. If you don't like it go read another thread.
> 
> He's already went out of his way and stated that he will remove it when he gets time. Seems like a nice guy to me.


Thanks. I concur about me being a nice guy. it has been removed as promised. Now lets all praise and talk about my beautiful tank stand  :flick:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Evilgrin said:


> I like what you did with the stand very clean and the color changing Led's are a nice touch.
> 
> as for the photo police go find something else to do the question was asked and answered get over it and move on go troll somewhere else.


Hi, thanks for the compliment, much appreciated. Some people like to cover what they have inside their stand, not me. Sheet, I paid big money for that stuff, Ima show it off :flick:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> No one is saying he's not a nice guy, he posted an offensive image in clear violation of the forum rules:
> 
> *You agree to NOT use the Service to:*1. upload, post, email, link, Private Message, transmit or otherwise make available any Content that is unlawful, harmful, threatening, abusive, harassing, tortuous, defamatory, vulgar, obscene, libelous, invasive of another's privacy, hateful, or racially, ethnically or otherwise objectionable;​Just because it's been there for months doesn't make it ok, I really don't understand why I'm the one getting bashed here, I open up a stand building thread and there's a blatant red black and white nazi flag in one of the pictures. I'm sure it was an accident but I politely asked him to crop the picture and remove it.
> 
> Going out of his way would have been voluntarily cropping or removing the offensive picture when someone politely asks, If he had time to post in the tread he could have easily fixed the picture.


Ok the pic was cropped last night, let move on to better things now. Thanks


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Rainer said:


> I don't mean to be inflammatory but how do you cope with passing the history section in bookstores?


That gave me a chuckle, I must admit.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

concepts88 said:


> How do you deal with the Buddha symbols? Just curious...
> 
> http://www.porchlight.ca/~blackdog/swastika.htm


That was an interesting read in that link you provided. I learned something new. That is the beauty of life, we continue to learn new things at any age, if we let ourselves do so.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> where the OP posted a picture he knew was inappropriate
> 
> It blows my mind how someone posts a truly offensive picture in an inappropriate place against the rules and I'm the on everyone is complaining about.
> .


Honestly, I didn't think anyone would complain about it.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

concepts88 said:


> All I want to add is that I liked this thread, and the pictures. I would consider this thread to be useful when I upgrade my tank to an ADA tank, and I would use this thread and all of the pictures as a blueprint and reference. Thank you OP


Thank you and your welcome.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

Uptown193 said:


> That is interesting, I did not know that a swatstika was a symbol of good luck for hindu people. I don't think I learned that in my college days. Thanks. Well I already removed it. People always have to complain about something in this world. :icon_roll


When you accidentally post a picture in a planted aquarium forum with the flag of one of the most reviled groups in history responsible for the death of 60 millon people someone should complain. You admitted you knew it was there and didn't remove it in months. If you can't understand why someone finds that offensive I truly feel sorry for you.

Anyone else that thinks I'm a troll or complainer can kiss off. I politely asked for the picture to be removed and it was that should be end of story. We're not talking about a history book, Hindu symbol or anything else here.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

Rainer said:


> I didn't see it until the third time through, when I looked specifically to see what the fuss was about.
> 
> I didn't call you a troll, by the way. I'm curious why an apparently incidental image upsets you but not that same image when used in a commercial environment. Both lack hostile intent; one is actually used in the pursuit of profit, but not the one you find objectionable.


This one upset me because the poster admitted he knew it was there (even if accidental) and didn't remove it, he made plenty of posts afterwards and never cropped or removed the picture.

I honestly don't see what the big deal is with removing an offensive picture, why everyone automatically is insulted that someone else asks for an inappropriate picture to be removed.

I let the OP know it was offensive, if he just would have said "hey it was an accident, it's been removed" we all could have gone on admiring and discussing the stand instead worrying about the picture.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> This one upset me because the poster admitted he knew it was there (even if accidental) and didn't remove it, he made plenty of posts afterwards and never cropped or removed the picture.
> 
> I honestly don't see what the big deal is with removing an offensive picture, why everyone automatically is insulted that someone else asks for an inappropriate picture to be removed.
> 
> I let the OP know it was offensive, if he just would have said "hey it was an accident, it's been removed" we all could have gone on admiring and discussing the stand instead worrying about the picture.


OK. Enough is enough please. It is over. Please do not post anything else about a picture that has been removed and/or cropped. If you have anything further to discuss about it please do so my PM to the respective member, not me and not in MY thread. I would greatly appreciate it.

If you have any questions about the stand please ask. If not then thanks for the initial compliment, if there was one. Thanks.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Mostlydave said:


> No one is saying he's not a nice guy, he posted an offensive image in clear violation of the forum rules:
> 
> *You agree to NOT use the Service to:*
> 1. upload, post, email, link, Private Message, transmit or otherwise make available any Content that is unlawful, harmful, threatening, abusive, harassing, tortuous, defamatory, vulgar, obscene, libelous, invasive of another's privacy, hateful, or racially, ethnically or otherwise objectionable;​Just because it's been there for months doesn't make it ok, I really don't understand why I'm the one getting bashed here, I open up a stand building thread and there's a blatant red black and white nazi flag in one of the pictures. I'm sure it was an accident but I politely asked him to crop the picture and remove it.
> ...



He didn't do it on purpose and has already changed the picture. Time for everyone to get over it and move on.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

Uptown193 said:


> OK. Enough is enough please. It is over. Please do not post anything else about a picture that has been removed and/or cropped. If you have anything further to discuss about it please do so my PM to the respective member, not me and not in MY thread. I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> If you have any questions about the stand please ask. If not then thanks for the initial compliment, if there was one. Thanks.


I agree enough is enough, I never meant for that to get out of control that way. 

Maybe next time this happens you'll promptly fix it, that would have prevented the last several pages of this thread.


----------



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

Very nice ideal on the stand, I like it alot. And your tank is awesome!

gary


----------



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

dprais1 said:


> My wife is hindu, and the swatstika in her religon is a symbol for good luck. I have them in my house.
> The symbol is not offensive, what it means to you is offensive.



Doesn't the swastika in Hindu goes counter clockwise? and have dots around the center?

gary


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

mechtec said:


> Very nice ideal on the stand, I like it alot. And your tank is awesome!
> 
> gary


Hi thank you very much. I appreciate the compliment on stand and tank. Hard to believe its been a year now. Time flies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

mechtec said:


> Doesn't the swastika in Hindu goes counter clockwise? and have dots around the center?
> 
> gary


Please PM him and ask. My thread has been hijacked enough about this. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> Maybe next time this happens you'll promptly fix it, that would have prevented the last several pages of this thread.


And maybe next time you will PM the OP instead of clogging up their thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

Great stand! I'm putting this in my favorites to look at if I ever get off my butt.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

rowrunner said:


> Great stand! I'm putting this in my favorites to look at if I ever get off my butt.


Lol. Thank you


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Does your wife/significant other also like this design? To me it looks great, but my wife often sees "great" as meaning something different from what I see.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Does your wife/significant other also like this design? To me it looks great, but my wife often sees "great" as meaning something different from what I see.


Well my gf actually loved it. What is there not to like? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Uptown193 said:


> Well my gf actually loved it. What is there not to like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some people might not like being able to see the equipment under the tank. Other than that I don't see anything not to like, and if there were no light in the stand the equipment wouldn't be obvious, so if that were a problem it is easily corrected.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Some people might not like being able to see the equipment under the tank. Other than that I don't see anything not to like, and if there were no light in the stand the equipment wouldn't be obvious, so if that were a problem it is easily corrected.


Well, as an idea, if the light would bother the wife/gf you can always put some window tinting on the glass so that when the light is off the equipment will not be as obvious/viewable. How is that for an idea?

Tell her you spent a lot of hard earned money on this stuff and you like to see your investment not hide it. My cabinet is very clean as well. I only leave my beautiful G3 filter, CO2 tank and clear bottle Pfertz in their. It is not for everyone but I love the design. As Rocky would say "Go for it" :flick:


----------

